# GA16 HS turbo kit pics



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

So I got my HS turbo kit today, or some of it at least. Still waiting on the down pipe, IC piping, and a few other things.
I decided to post some pics, mainly of the gauges, IC and the disco potato turbo. 
One concern I have, the gauge pod says 'Fits 1992-95 Honda Civic', did I get sent the wrong pod?

Also with having all these parts layed out, I realize I have a lot of research still to do before I install the kit. I'm still waiting on the rest of the parts and to get my ECU back from JWT, so I should have plently of time.

EDIT: Ok spec sheet is posted

http://24.243.16.180/index.html

This link is good now, but might go dead in the future.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks good! When you putting it in?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope to install it in a month. It really depends on when I get my ECU back (hopefully JWT gets to it before their end of year break) and also when HS sends the rest of my parts. I didn't know they hadn't shipped all of the parts until I looked at the boxes and said, 'Wasn't there supposed to be a down pipe?'
Apparently some of the parts did have to be changed to fit with the DP turbo.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You'll get the rest in a year!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Hopefully it won't take that long... but who knows.

I still have a lot of things I want to do before the install anway but I still hate waiting.


----------

